# Problème calendrier iPhone partagé



## Homme2est (11 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je travaille avec mon frère depuis 1 an dans une salle de sport privée et nous utilisons le calendrier Partagé de l’iPhone.

Nous possédons tous les 2 un iPhone 8 sous iOS 13.

Tout fonctionnait très bien, lorsque je plaçais un rendez-vous la synchronisation dans son calendrier était instantanée et inversement !

Mais dernièrement un problème est survenu d’un jour à l’autre, les rendez-vous notés dans l’agenda ne se synchronisaient/s’affichaient plus de son côté et pareil de mon côté lorsque mon frère notait des rendez-vous.

Nous avons déjà essayé de supprimer l’application, de retirer le partage et autres chipotages.

En espérant trouver une solution à ce problème qui nous pénalise fortement, l’utilisation du calendrier iPhone est tellement facile et on ne veut en aucun cas changer de calendrier.

Bien à vous.

PS : je ne savais pas où poster le sujet (j’ai lu les règles), car je ne sais pas si c’est un problème iCloud ou uniquement problème d’appli.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Juillet 2020)

Regarde si tu as bien les événements dans icloud. Pour cela il suffit d'aller dans : https://www.icloud.com/calendar/


----------



## Homme2est (11 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Regarde si tu as bien les événements dans icloud. Pour cela il suffit d'aller dans : https://www.icloud.com/calendar/



Ça ne fonctionne pas :/..


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Juillet 2020)

S'agit-il de ton calendrier ou celui de ton frère qui t'a affiché cette erreur ?
J'ai trouvé ça qui semble correspondre à ton problème (s'il s'agit bien du calendrier de ton frère) : https://communities.apple.com/fr/thread/251038158

Dans ce cas, il faudrait de nouveau partager le calendrier et accepter l'invitation :





						Accepter une invitation à partager un calendrier sur iCloud.com
					

Acceptez une invitation à partager le calendrier d’un autre utilisateur d’iCloud sur iCloud.com.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Homme2est (11 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> S'agit-il de ton calendrier ou celui de ton frère qui t'a affiché cette erreur ?
> J'ai trouvé ça qui semble correspondre à ton problème (s'il s'agit bien du calendrier de ton frère) : https://communities.apple.com/fr/thread/251038158
> 
> Dans ce cas, il faudrait de nouveau partager le calendrier et accepter l'invitation :
> ...



nous avons tous les 2 le problème calendrier, je vais essayé D’ouvrir le lien iCloud sur pc


----------



## Homme2est (11 Juillet 2020)

Homme2est a dit:


> nous avons tous les 2 le problème calendrier, je vais essayé D’ouvrir le lien iCloud sur pc


On a déjà fait une tentative de repartager et accepter l’invitation, mais ça n’a pas changé :/


----------



## Homme2est (11 Juillet 2020)

Homme2est a dit:


> On a déjà fait une tentative de repartager et accepter l’invitation, mais ça n’a pas changé :/


Up!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Juillet 2020)

Avez-vous bien fait toutes les actions suivantes ?


> *Partager un calendrier iCloud*
> Vous pouvez choisir de partager un calendrier avec une ou plusieurs personnes sur iCloud. Les personnes que vous invitez reçoivent une invitation à rejoindre le calendrier.
> 
> Touchez Calendriers au bas de l’écran.
> ...


Source : support apple

Il faudrait sans doute créer un autre calendrier sur iCloud et recommencer ces actions.


----------



## LaJague (12 Juillet 2020)

Créer un autre pour juste tester et sinon appeler Apple


----------

